# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Sequía, situación andaluza

## G20

Estamos en octubre y en gran parte de España sigue sin llover y con altas temperaturas. En el siguiente vídeo aclaran conceptos como la sequía hidrológica y meteorológica, las prioridades del abastecimiento del agua y a lo lo largo del mismo habla del mayor problema, la mala planificación con un crecimiento exponencial del regadío que se une a unos intereses económicos y territoriales. No se menciona la situación por ejemplo de Huelva y la zona de Doñana. Aún así creo que es interesante. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=P...2&v=uC5kTNwy5x

----------

